# 1st Anniversary Candles?



## FlowerChild313 (Nov 21, 2018)

Hey does anyone know what the rest of the 1st Anniversary candles will be used for? I got the big Cake already, so now I can't tell why I'm even still earning candles with the entire Fishing Torney event now.. 

I feel like I might've read somewhere that they can be used later to craft some items but I don't know where/when or how? 
I'd pictured it like the scavenger hunt set up but candles aren't even listed in our inventory and (which Would make them even more pointless if we can't even sell em) and I feel like they would make whatever items available already, but also I haven't seen any other items in data mined for the Anniversary so I'm just lost * 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 21, 2018)

Yeah, I was wondering that too.  There’s so many extra candles to get besides the 60 required for the cake.  I hope we  can craft cute items or something with them.


----------



## biker (Nov 23, 2018)

^ Same, I hope we can craft (better) clothes and accessories, that's all I care about lol


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 23, 2018)

There doesn't seem to be a specific end date for candle redeeming (I can't check the app), so it's possible there could be more in the next update.
I'm doubtful though as there's been a bunch of anniversary stuff.


----------



## FlowerChild313 (Nov 24, 2018)

*Right!?*



Snowesque said:


> There doesn't seem to be a specific end date for candle redeeming (I can't check the app), so it's possible there could be more in the next update.
> I'm doubtful though as there's been a bunch of anniversary stuff.



I agree, I FEEL like there really ought to be SOMETHING more you can get with these candles but I don't see how or when or with what since there is a Ton of Anniversary items as is.


----------



## Ashariel (Nov 24, 2018)

I think the anniversary event with ment so everybody could get everything it was design so you only had to play two events to get everything with candles and even the fishing tournament is extremely easy compared to the last couple and there's no tiny tiny fish. I think they did this to make the anniversary event doable for everyone.


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 24, 2018)

*Ashariel *
Very possible! I'd think this is more considerable given the nature of the events.
It's not as if they last too long either.


----------



## Marte (Nov 24, 2018)

I'm struggling so much with getting 60 candles ahah, I'm 15 away :v


----------



## Dracule (Nov 24, 2018)

I have 112 candles currently, so I hope there?s some good exchange for them. Haha


----------



## Laureline (Nov 24, 2018)

Marte said:


> I'm struggling so much with getting 60 candles ahah, I'm 15 away :v


Are you doing the fishing event? I was 15 away before the event and now I’m 3 away.


----------



## Wickel (Nov 26, 2018)

I don't think so. In total you could collect 90 candles; so 30 each tournament. That means you could miss one full event (gardening / collecting / fishing) and still get the cake. This way everyone can do it.


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 26, 2018)

*Myrthella *
Ohhh, thanks for sharing that. I didn't know of the total amount of candles.
That certainly leans it more into being the end of the anniversary stuff.


----------



## koopasta (Nov 26, 2018)

Yeah, I was getting pretty sick of the anniversary stuff so I just kinda skipped the fishing tourney. I'm in a bit of a PC rut right now, just waiting for new events and the like.


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 26, 2018)

The candles at the end are going to he exchanged for bells. You can't even see them in your craft menu.

Im kind of annoyed that during the tourney they gave us so many candles, but I also have alot of the furniture so I guess it evens out.


----------



## FlowerChild313 (Nov 27, 2018)

Stella-Io said:


> The candles at the end are going to he exchanged for bells. You can't even see them in your craft menu.
> 
> Im kind of annoyed that during the tourney they gave us so many candles, but I also have alot of the furniture so I guess it evens out.


 
I agree, I was gonna say I'm pretty disappointed since I collected as many as I could anyways just in case 
BUT they did end up giving me 45,000 bells in my mailbox!! Along with cheese fondue for the last of the fish I had that I didn't redeem too!


----------

